# Steven Seagal having a Good Time.



## tshu (Jun 24, 2006)

I made this because I was extemely bored, getting ready for my new midnight shift job while awake in the wee hours of the night.

(video delete'd!)

and, ytmnd version = http://seagaldance.ytmnd.com


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 24, 2006)

Lol, nicely made =D


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jun 24, 2006)

Why does the song remind me of Queen? ... :S


----------

